# Editting a Review



## Timeshare Von (Oct 28, 2013)

I just did a review last week of Shawnee-Depuy and realized I need to make an update/correction.

I sent a message through the link to the "Review Manager" to make the correction but I see it hasn't been made so I'm wondering if I need to make it . . . and if so, how do I accomplish that?

Thanks much!
Yvonne


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 29, 2013)

I dont see any email to that review manager for that resort?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 29, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> I dont see any email to that review manager for that resort?



Not sure what happened to it.

What should I do if I need to edit/correct?  I have saved the "correct" paragraph I need to use to replace the one about the occupancy and the living room furniture.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 29, 2013)

that is the correct way to notify the review manager about updates.

I get copied on all the emails also.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 29, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> that is the correct way to notify the review manager about updates.
> 
> I get copied on all the emails also.



OK - I'll resubmit via the template on the review page.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 29, 2013)

got 3 copies of it this time =)


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 29, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> got 3 copies of it this time =)



Good deal then.  I wanted to be sure it went through.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 1, 2013)

Timeshare Von said:


> Good deal then.  I wanted to be sure it went through.



Thanks to whoever made the edit/correction for me!


----------

